# Knockdown Over Orange Peel?



## apguy (May 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm slowing making progress on my bathroom remodel and I'll be coming to the point of texturing here within the next week hopefully. I tore most of the old drywall down and trued up most of the walls(1900's farm house). There was only one side of the bathroom that I didn't take down as it was actually in pretty good shape. That wall is fairly short and then turns into a short walkway/hallway to our master bedroom. I left those walls alone too(I can get some pictures up that would make it easier to comprehend). 

Either way those walls are orange peel texured, and I have fresh drywall everywhere else that I was planning on doing knockdown texture on which begs the question: can I texture over top of orange peel and have it look ok? Do I spray it on thicker to try and "cover" the previous texture? Sand smooth or roughen up the previous texture? Skim coat over the peel and then apply knockdown? 

The easy way out would to just continue on with orange peel but I like the look of knock down much better. 

Let me know your thoughts! Thanks guys:wink2:


----------



## seephor (Mar 9, 2014)

apguy said:


> Hey guys, I'm slowing making progress on my bathroom remodel and I'll be coming to the point of texturing here within the next week hopefully. I tore most of the old drywall down and trued up most of the walls(1900's farm house). There was only one side of the bathroom that I didn't take down as it was actually in pretty good shape. That wall is fairly short and then turns into a short walkway/hallway to our master bedroom. I left those walls alone too(I can get some pictures up that would make it easier to comprehend).
> 
> Either way those walls are orange peel texured, and I have fresh drywall everywhere else that I was planning on doing knockdown texture on which begs the question: can I texture over top of orange peel and have it look ok? Do I spray it on thicker to try and "cover" the previous texture? Sand smooth or roughen up the previous texture? Skim coat over the peel and then apply knockdown?
> 
> ...


I would skim over the existing walls to get smooth walls all around then if you decide to do orange peel, knockdown or leave smooth, you will hit all the walls together getting a uniform finish rather than trying to match existing. Smooth walls are in these days but it's a personal preference. To me, heavy textured walls give an older 80's feel similar to popcorn ceilings...


----------



## apguy (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Having never skim coated before I've been burying by head in the interweb and trying to read up all about it. Sounds like a magic trowel makes all the difference for the DIY'er. 

Being this is a century old house this bathroom has popcorn ceilings, probably remodeled sometime in the 70s-80s and it does contain a small amount of asbestos when I had it tested so I was just going to leave it alone...but can you skim coat over popcorn ceilings as well? How much irregularity will skim coating cover? I'm half tempted to skim coat everything to get a nice fresh flat surface on everything. Then decide if we want to texture the walls or just leave them...even though I already bought a texture gun.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Having just finished the drywall in my addition............

Skim Coat.

Knock down is done because drywallers and hang wall one day...tape and mud the joints the same day....sand and shoot the knock down the next day and call it done. Basically, it hides crappy work.

If you ever have to go patch a wall that was done knock down....you will always have that patch showing. Almost impossible to match. 

Smooth finish? Easy to patch.

For your skim coat...take your mud and add a little extra water. Just a tad to make it a little thinner. It actually goes quick. Then a quick lite sand.

After you primer and paint it using a medium nap roller, you actually end up with a nice little texture. 

I wouldn't do it any other way.

Examples of my recent project

before



After


----------



## seephor (Mar 9, 2014)

apguy said:


> Thanks for the reply. Having never skim coated before I've been burying by head in the interweb and trying to read up all about it. Sounds like a magic trowel makes all the difference for the DIY'er.
> 
> Being this is a century old house this bathroom has popcorn ceilings, probably remodeled sometime in the 70s-80s and it does contain a small amount of asbestos when I had it tested so I was just going to leave it alone...but can you skim coat over popcorn ceilings as well? How much irregularity will skim coating cover? I'm half tempted to skim coat everything to get a nice fresh flat surface on everything. Then decide if we want to texture the walls or just leave them...even though I already bought a texture gun.


You cannot skim coat over popcorn ceilings. It has to be scraped off and sanded before you can skim coat it. To reduce the dust a mess, you spray it with water several times letting it soak in before scraping it off. If it contains asbestos, you should have it professionally removed, however I know the cost involved.

The key to skim coating that most DIYers miss is the consistency and preparation of the mud. I like to use all-purpose for this process as it contains a decent amount of glue. The ultra-light stuff is too soft and paint easily gets gouged. You want to take the all-purpose and mix it with water to get a thinner consistency. You don't want it too runny though. This is something you have to use trial and error if it's your first time to get the feel.

I use a 12" knife but some use a trowel, it's a preference. the goal is to apply about a 1/16 to 1/8" thick layer of mud over the entire wall. I like to start from the top and move down. Once you apply it, try not to go over it too many times, especially as it starts to set. Once it has completely dried, sand with 120 grit shining a light from the side of the wall to see an imperfections.

There isn't much that can go wrong with skimming. If you apply too much, you will have to just sand more, if you apply too little, you will have to reapply mud. If you skim using hot mud, you might as well tear down the wall and start over. Good luck!


----------



## apguy (May 29, 2015)

Sounds good guys. I'll try and get the last of the sanding done in the next few days and hope to start skimming this weekend. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Unless it's a really heavy heavy orange peel go right over it. What would be the advantage to sanding or skimming it. A lot of work for nothing.


----------



## apguy (May 29, 2015)

ToolSeeker said:


> Unless it's a really heavy heavy orange peel go right over it. What would be the advantage to sanding or skimming it. A lot of work for nothing.


At this point, skimming a few walls is nothing compared to what I had to do to get to this point :vs_lol: Maybe I should state this remodel originally started as only tearing out an old brittle shower surround and to put in a new tub/tile surround with a new LVT floor. That somehow turned into a complete tear down. Funny how that happens.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

apguy said:


> At this point, skimming a few walls is nothing compared to what I had to do to get to this point :vs_lol: Maybe I should state this remodel originally started as only tearing out an old brittle shower surround and to put in a new tub/tile surround with a new LVT floor. That somehow turned into a complete tear down. Funny how that happens.


Funny how that happens.

Don't feel bad....we wanted to replace a couple of windows and ended up adding 1100 sq ft to our house.


----------

